# white house canning jar 1 1/2 pint



## udidnno (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a white house vinegar  fruit canning jar and was wondering its value. It has a few air bubbles in
 the glass and a threaded top with no lid. Can anyone tell me the approx. value? I am new to this site,
 and am interested in buying and selling these white house bottles. Thanks.


----------



## dygger60 (Oct 12, 2010)

Your jar is a bit more of the unusual variety...it looks to be about may 26 oz's or so.  It books for $35 - 50 but that is with the correct screwband and glass insert...that is 40% of the value.

            I dont have a picture of the closure for this jar,,,,,

     David


----------



## udidnno (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the jar David, I wonder what the chances are of me ever coming up with the lid and seal to complete it? 
 Would it be possible to find the lid and seal at an antique store? Maybe someone broke a jar and still has the lid for sale? Also, would the 
 lid be pain or would it have white house on it? Thanks again for the info. Mills


----------



## dygger60 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am looking that up to tell the truth.  I have never seen one of the lids....in fact I have only ever seen pictures of the jar.

   Maybe do a search on eBay for it?  Or place an ad right here on this site....I have had luck before with
 the wanted section.....good luck....

    David


----------



## divilbliss (Oct 26, 2011)

is this what you are seeking? you won't believe how & where i found this.


----------



## carobran (Oct 26, 2011)

well dont just leave us wondering....[8|][][8D]


----------



## divilbliss (Oct 26, 2011)

nearly a mile from where i grew up & lived at the time, there was an old bottle dump that was stopped being used in 1956. 9 years before i was born. growing up as a kid, i always knew of all the glass there. just didn't care at the time. a few years back, plans were to build a shopping plaza. before ground was broke, i was there looking thru all this glass. thus stumbling upon this lid. it set at my parents until a few days ago. my mother asked if i wanted it back. there are 2 on ebay for $6 last i looked.


----------

